# Humidity Control



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi,

I just want know if there a possibilty to have an equipment that control the Humidity such as when the vivarium gone down say 55% and the misting equipment till its goes to Humidity such as 80% and its switch off the mist and constantly?

This is the example of percent of Humidity

This is for the GTP which I am looking down to set up the Tank for GTP (Green Tree Python) so this would be ideal when I sometimes goes away for weekend and in Week due to my work. 

I am looking to create perfect simply low maintenance vivarium but at the same time have a realistic natural vivarium which I am set to create one. 

Hopeful anyone can help me on the Humidity Control Project.

The Tank is the Exo Terra Vivarium incase if its any help for this subject. Which I am ordering one next weekend, I hope!


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Have a look at Lucky Reptile Humidty COntrol 2


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats what we use here.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Gtp's need a humdity cylce so that means you spray once a day and fiddle with the ventilation in the viv until it holds a decent amount of humidity but also lets in drop to around 60% in 24 hours, If you want something automatic you need a misting system on a timer (1 or 2 mins a day) not a humidity control system, as these will keep the humidity constant which can be detrimental to a GTP's health.


----------



## addictedtosnakes (Oct 5, 2010)

mooshu said:


> Gtp's need a humdity cylce so that means you spray once a day and fiddle with the ventilation in the viv until it holds a decent amount of humidity but also lets in drop to around 60% in 24 hours, If you want something automatic you need a misting system on a timer (1 or 2 mins a day) not a humidity control system, as these will keep the humidity constant which can be detrimental to a GTP's health.


 
could you use one for a BRB


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah mate BRBs thrive in high humidity vivs, they seam to have a resistant to scale rot and RIs so its a good call for BRBs! But when mine are grown up im going to use a mister on a timer for them too but thats just my preferance!


----------



## djbugzzy (Apr 7, 2011)

Guy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just want know if there a possibilty to have an equipment that control the Humidity such as when the vivarium gone down say 55% and the misting equipment till its goes to Humidity such as 80% and its switch off the mist and constantly?
> 
> ...


Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II | Pets at Home


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

djbugzzy said:


> Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II | Pets at Home


like i said earlier you need a humidity cycle so its easier with a antomatic misting system! they are harder to set up i think because you biy the seperate bits but once done they are good for ages! either dartfrog.co.uk or search for vivariumland its a polish company but they impost to uk i have used them before and no problems!


----------



## djbugzzy (Apr 7, 2011)

mooshu said:


> like i said earlier you need a humidity cycle so its easier with a antomatic misting system! they are harder to set up i think because you biy the seperate bits but once done they are good for ages! either dartfrog.co.uk or search for vivariumland its a polish company but they impost to uk i have used them before and no problems!


just as easy as using Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II and Lucky Reptile Vivarium Fan Set plug fans in to Humidity Control and set control to 70%
and fans kick in when needed :bash:


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

djbugzzy said:


> just as easy as using Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II and Lucky Reptile Vivarium Fan Set plug fans in to Humidity Control and set control to 70%
> and fans kick in when needed :bash:


Wouldn't that keep it constantly at 70%!? :whistling2:


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes and no, it depends on the settings... effectively you set a target humidity and a allowable difference...

So if you set your HC2 target at 70%, and your allowable differnece at say 20%, When the system is switched on in the morning and hum is 40, it switches on your rain or fog system until humidity reaches 70 it then switches the fog/rain off, and allows the hum to fall naturally to 50% before it comes on again... It can do this either way around by using humidifiers or dehumidifiers (fans etc) its a bit fiddly to set-up first of all but once done it shouldn't need adjustment.

At least that's the way it's supposed to work - I'm having touble getting it to detect the change in humidity quickly enough - but I think this is a fault more than anything else - speaking to supplier tomorrow.


----------



## djbugzzy (Apr 7, 2011)

mooshu said:


> Wouldn't that keep it constantly at 70%!? :whistling2:


Depends how u set it up u could let it drop to wat ever u like then when it hit the lower % that u set it to it will kick in till it puts it back up to what ever u set the hi % to


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

djbugzzy said:


> Depends how u set it up u could let it drop to wat ever u like then when it hit the lower % that u set it to it will kick in till it puts it back up to what ever u set the hi % to


I didnt realise you could set a high and low levels!? Sorry In that case then yes they would work depending on how accurate the hygrometer is, Im not saying they are inaccurate but some are so would be worth checking out, If its a good hygrometer then its all good! :2thumb:


----------



## elfriedamiller (Jul 8, 2011)

*ReHumidity Control)*

A lot of appliances are available in the market to control the humidity. I use mini dehumidifier to control the humidity. It maintains the humidity up to 50 to 55%. It reduces the humidity in the air. You can use humidifier to increase humidity and dehumidifier to reduce the humidity. Some dehumidifier also have built in feature to increase the humidity. Folks can try it.
_____________
For More Information Visit: Dehumidifier Reviews and Best Dehumidifier


----------

